# Unwanted Horse Coalition



## Deb (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi there, 

I took a look at your link. I think that these are issues that people seldom think about when they get a horse, or breed their horse. What will happen if.....?

I have two horses and used to live just outside of Vancouver, BC, on the west coast and six months ago, we moved to Nova Scotia on the east coast. The reason was I wanted a property that had fields for my two girls to wander in til the end of their days. They will be buried here. I may move back to BC after they are gone to be close to my daughter who lives there still. 

Just thinking that you can send them to the auction when you are done with them is unacceptable. How many of those horses wind up on the killing floor?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I sold a mare years ago to a lady who was learning how to ride. This mare would do everything for you. The lady took wonderful care of this mare but eventually learned she had a chronic condition that just prevented her from riding anymore. She tried to resale the mare back to me for the same price I had bought her for 4 years earlier, the mare was now 19 and had been put out in a field for the last 3 years. The poor horse was unwanted by this lady and had been pretty much left to die. Her care had been completely stopped.

She made threats to me if I didnt buy her for the same price I had sold the mare to her for, she would start abusing her and eventually send her to slaughter. 

She wouldnt even sell me the mare for a lot cheaper, just so I could save her and put her down myself (properly).

It was her way of making me pay for it, revenge. This lady was crazy. There are way to many -stupid-people who should not own horses. I wish there were strickt laws out there to protect them.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> I sold a mare years ago to a lady who was learning how to ride. This mare would do everything for you. The lady took wonderful care of this mare but eventually learned she had a chronic condition that just prevented her from riding anymore. She tried to resale the mare back to me for the same price I had bought her for 4 years earlier, the mare was now 19 and had been put out in a field for the last 3 years. The poor horse was unwanted by this lady and had been pretty much left to die. Her care had been completely stopped.
> 
> She made threats to me if I didnt buy her for the same price I had sold the mare to her for, she would start abusing her and eventually send her to slaughter.
> 
> ...


thats horrible!! :shock:  do you know what happened to the horse?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

No I never found out, and I've made sure to leave it that way. In a way I hope she did send her there because at least the poor horse no longer has to deal with the lack of care but honestly never want to find out.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i would love to get a booklet from them and give them to 2 ( should never be horse owners in my town) one my sister in law and a womam who bought a horse because she wanted one and has left it in a stall for nearly 3 months (no fencing) i'm sending the cops to do a animal welfare check on it this week.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> i would love to get a booklet from them and give them to 2 ( should never be horse owners in my town) one my sister in law and a womam who bought a horse because she wanted one and has left it in a stall for nearly 3 months (no fencing) i'm sending the cops to do a animal welfare check on it this week.


Good for you. I am currently going back to school to work into this exact field. Our area has a regular incoming of calls for abused and uncared for animals. It just makes me sick.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Keep us posted as to the outcome. I really want to hear the follow ups on it.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That sounds terrible.


----------

